# Anthony Davis quickly turning into Pelicans' 'Special Man'



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> NEW ORLEANS — It’s easy to get overwhelmed by Anthony Davis’ dunks and his gravity-defying rebounds.
> 
> Lost in the dizzying array of athleticism, however, is something that makes Davis more special.
> 
> ...


http://www.wwltv.com/sports/Anthony-Davis-quickly-turning-into-Pelicans-Special-Man--250553341.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

As of right now, he has the most improved mid-range shot compared to last year.










https://twitter.com/johnschuhmann/status/445537009759580160


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Those numbers by Courtney Lee are really impressive.


----------



## Babblu0 (Apr 3, 2015)

Can't believe he's only 21. Very excited to see him dominate in the years to come.







------------------
FSL:


----------

